
Dealing with a Toxic, Destructive Team Member - CodeLikeAJedi
https://code.likeagirl.io/dealing-with-a-toxic-destructive-team-member-a2286c5ad700
======
gregmac
> "but his indispensable knowledge in this area is essential to our work. He’s
> irreplaceable!"

Ugh, this attitude annoys me greatly.

Allowing single points of knowledge to continue is bad enough, but actually
playing into the desired outcome is so much worse.

The article covers much more, but hording knowledge is a firable offence, in
my books. People that deliberately do that, even without any other toxic
behaviours, are extremely dangerous and just not worth working with. If they
refuse to document/teach others, fire them and deal with the short term
productivity hit - think of it like a hard lesson on why you shouldn't have
allowed the situation to happen in the first place.

